# Seashore Paspalum Lawn Journal



## Dozer32 (May 18, 2018)

This weekend is the one year anniversary since I started my landscaping and most importantly started my obsession with lawn care. I though it would be fun to share some photos of the process. I apologize if this should be posted somewhere else!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

That looks good man!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Looking good so far.

Really liking the sprinkler setup


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

I really like the way that is looking. Nice job


----------



## Dozer32 (May 18, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Dozer32 (May 18, 2018)

Seashore Paspalum loves the upper 90s - 100 degree weather. It started to slightly change color but a week long heat wave quickly greened it right up.


----------



## Dozer32 (May 18, 2018)

10/24/2020


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## wilsonline (Dec 18, 2021)

any update? where did you get the sod?


----------



## wilsonline (Dec 18, 2021)

Any update? What cultivar of SP is that?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Love it!


----------

